# T-Shirt druck



## n3d (28. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute ...

ich fahre jedes Jahr als Gruppenleiter ins Zeltlager ...
Nun haben alle Gruppenleiter beschlossen sich ein T-Shirt zu machen.
Ich soll die bestellen bzw. drucken lassen.
Das Motive haben wir zusammen aufgemalt und ich habe es in Photoshop gebracht.
Es soll auch garnicht Bewertet werden ist ja schließlich nur Schrit und 2 Sterne.
Ich wollte nur Fragen was ich den Typen von der Druckerrei geben muss? 
So wie das Bild unten ist? oder den Text nochmal auf weißen Hintergrund packen? 
Die Schriftarten mit auf die CD brennen? 

Schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Frag doch am besten die Typen von der Druckerei . Die wissen am besten was sie wollen.


----------



## smileyml (28. Mai 2009)

In jedem Fall will er eine Vektordatei, die du am besten in einem dafür geeigneten (ungleich PS) Programm erstellst. Dafür bieten sich dann Illustrator oder Inkscape an.

Ich vermute der Typ in der Druckerei will von dir dann eine entsprechende EPS-Datei haben. Mit Glück und Verstand kannst du selbige auch aus PS so exportieren das deine Elemente, vorausgesetzt sie sind entsprechend erstellt, Vektoren sind und bleiben.
Wichtig ist noch eine 1:1 Vorlage zu erstellen, das heißt, das du die Elemente auch in Originalgröße erstellst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Leola13 (29. Mai 2009)

Hai,



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig ist noch eine 1:1 Vorlage zu erstellen, das heißt, das du die Elemente auch in Originalgröße erstellst.



Nur mal so nebenbei. Ich dachte immer, Sinn und Zweck einer Vektordatei sei es eben gerade dies *nicht* machen zu müssen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Mai 2009)

Es macht es zumindest der Repro einfacher, die Dateien weiterzuverarbeiten, wenn Druckmaße mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte dir Folgendes raten:
1. Gib dem Drucker nur das Druckmotiv, keine Skizzen von T-Shirts drunter (ich gehe davon aus, dass die Motive auf einem grünen Stoff gedruckt sein werden)
2. Es werden wahrscheinlich kleine Auflagen gedruckt, in Frage kommt also z.B. Digitaldruck, dafür sind deine Motive (Skizzen) viel zu breit, maximale Druckbreite bei kleinen Auflagen beträgt ca. 30cm (auf Girlys ca. 25cm), und auf diese Breite sollen die Motive vorbereitet sein; 1:1 in cm und in 300 oder 200 dpi und im Cmyk-Farbmodus.
3. Photoshopdatei wäre auch ok (die Vectoren werden beim Digitaldruck in die Pixel umgerechnet), am besten als psd mit Ebenen (Druckmotiv extra und Hintergrund extra), oder - wie schon oben von Kollegen beschrieben - Vectorvorlage (.ai, .eps oder .pdf)

Viel Spass.


----------

